# Is this machine worth the price?



## tlecroy (Jul 27, 2008)

How do I know if I am getting a good deal? The asking price is $8500 for a 2001 Barudan Elite 15 needles single head machine with cart. This machine is a drop table system and has everything you need including Barudan TES Creator software with dongle and also another auto digitizing software. All accessories are included: All manuals, parts books, Advantage cap framing device w/ 2 cap frames, 10 different size hoops, Hoopmate framing device, lots of threads, bobbins, needles, and designs. Also will include desk, filing cabinet and anything else dealing with machine. This machine has been very well maintained and is a one owner. 

I am new to embroidery and will need to learn how to use this machine. 

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Its not a bad deal. You are paying for a name brand machine. Just like buying name brand clothing. Will be allot easier to maintain and get parts for and support is top notch with Barudan. We run SWF and yes they started as one of the first over seas cheap brands but have grown into massive competitor in the embroidery market. Our support for theses machine has been nothing but 100% from our supplier. Look around and see if you have a tech close by to fix or a supplier to get parts from. Have fun...


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. Only question I would ask is have you seen the machine running. Not just 5 mins either. A good hour. No strange noises etc. 
I own one of these machines and cannot fault it. You will need training on how to operate it . The instruction manual is Ok but not thorough enough. Your seller will probably help with this too. These machines run 24/7. 
I have the same setup too. Hooping device and frames. Only difference is the software. I use Wilcom, no idea about yours. My whole setup cost me about 24,000 USD. New, last year in Europe. 
How the machine operates is only a small part of embroidery. The biggest part to learn is how to Digitise , what backings to use and how to hoop. 
Also check out where your nearest Barudan support is. I imagine in the States that support will be good. 
Dont let that frighten you. If the machine is in good condition and runs Ok then go for it. 
Good Luck...
Just my 2cent worth.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,
Forgot to say one thing. This machine has 15 needles. When you are seeing it run , ask to seller to show you the machine stitching all 15. Not just 2 or 3. 
Also have a look at the hoops and look to see if any of them have been hit by a needle. If this happens maybe , just maybe , the mechanism inside has been bent a little. Can be repaired but all costs money. 
Good luck 
Earl


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Earl ....you gave the "MOST EXCELLENT" advice !!! (Especially having the test-drive on ALL the needles ! )Sincerely, Lollie


----------



## AstoundingAppare (Oct 13, 2008)

Earls Advice is right on.
I guess my only question to everyone reading this is, *"as a Start up"* what value$ should Tonya put on her Warranty, Service/Support & Most Importantly Training?
Embroidery Basics?
Machine Training?
Software Training?
Personally don't know what level of phone support Barudan provides for the 2nd owner of a 7 year old machine that was not purchased from them. I ask this because I have heard of *other* company's trying to charge$$ 
Now I would never say anything bad about Barudan service or their machine's, because I have never heard anything bad. But I have friends who have purchase 15 needle start up packages from SWF for like 11k. Which means New Machine, 5 years warranty, latest technology, and unlimited training, service and support. These things may not be that important to someone who knows how to operate, maintain and repair their machines, but I think they are almost Priceless for Start up's like Tonya.
Anyone else agree?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

John,
Definitely in total agreement with ya! Support is so important, especially if it's a start-up, and actually I believe it is in all situations. Thanks for a great thought provoking helpful post! Lollie


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I keep forgetting that machines are sooo cheap in the States. SWF startup for 11k all the training, support backup and guarantee. All for 2 and half more than a 7 year old machine. Wow.
I also forgot the training/support needed. My first 2 months where spent asking how to do what is now simple. Hooping , backing or digitising. With no support you cant get the answer. Hooping and backing looks so easy but if you want quality stitching it is one of the most critical things to do when setting up a garment to be stitched. 
Digitising looks so easy too but its amazing how much there is to learn even if you know computer design programs. Digitising is another world. 
Barudan training is first class but you are right John, with a 7 year old machine would they be interested? Probably not. 
The machine is only a small part of the Embroidery "startup". To me support is about 80% of the whole package when you buy a startup. After one year with my machine I know most things there is to know but I still have to ring my support people at least once a month to find out how to do things. 
OK, Ive rambled on enough. Hope thats helped. Be interested in what you have bought tlecroy. Remember, any questions. We are here on the forum and will try to help. 
Earl.


----------

